# Trad in a certain way -



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Ain't seen nuttin' like this! The anit-trad? Hipster trad? But many individual items are, in fact, traditional.

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/greenwich-vintage-minneapolis-americana-at-its-best/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I vote for Hipster Trad. It's definitely . . . _ different._


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Tradster?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Could be . . . .

Anyone for the long wings that have been rubbed down with motor oil?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Tradster?


 If prep + hipster became prepster, then this seems proper.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Precious?? 

Time for us to pay them a visit! When I arrived at the location, I could not see anything that indicated Greenwich Vintage, so I gave Zen – one of the 3 Greenwich Vintage members – a call. A minute later, he came up the elevator and guided me down to the basement where they have their little, unpretentious showroom. No one would ever find this place without knowing it there, and even then, you need a key to get downstairs. While this would be a nightmare for many shop owners, Zen and Mustache Mike (the second owner) love it – “it’s only for people in the know, and we want to keep it that way” they tell me. Consequently, there are no store hours, and Greenwich Vintage is by appointment only.

Oh, BROTHER!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Only 'precious'? Downright twee!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Precious??
> 
> Time for us to pay them a visit! When I arrived at the location, I could not see anything that indicated Greenwich Vintage, so I gave Zen - one of the 3 Greenwich Vintage members - a call. A minute later, he came up the elevator and guided me down to the basement where they have their little, unpretentious showroom. No one would ever find this place without knowing it there, and even then, you need a key to get downstairs. While this would be a nightmare for many shop owners, Zen and Mustache Mike (the second owner) love it - "it's only for people in the know, and we want to keep it that way" they tell me. Consequently, there are no store hours, and Greenwich Vintage is by appointment only.
> 
> Oh, BROTHER!!


What is it, a problem with Mustache Mike?

Come on, ya know ya want it! :icon_saint7kg:









Say hi to the guys!

https://greenwichvintage.us/


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks as though some hipster purged a lunch of tweed and americana in order to fit into their skinny jeans.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bespoke shoes!

*2nd-hand tradster (Thanks, Trip!) style!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Those prices are painful.

A few random thoughts, In an unconventional world the conventional becomes unconventional. The much clichéd hip to be square thing. I think thats just were we are as a society. As an aside I do not think I have meet a vintage clothing peddler, Antiquarian book seller or Antiques dealer that was not a character of some sort or another.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

I like how Zen seems to have purposely tucked one side of his shirt in


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

C. Sharp said:


> Those prices are painful.


A mere $700 gets you a Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser!









Makes me think if I could hang in there for another ten years, I could sell all my old junk for millions! :idea:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, Minneapolis has always existed in a sort of alternative reality with little or no reference to much of anything else. So a place like Greenwich Vintage showing up there doesn't surprise me. 

Also, regarding C. Sharp and Flanderian's comments on Greenwich Vintage's pricing, just remember that up there in Minnesota, they always charge people more - a lot more - if they look like they're from The Cities.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> Well, Minneapolis has always existed in a sort of alternative reality with little or no reference to much of anything else. So a place like Greenwich Vintage showing up there doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Also, regarding C. Sharp and Flanderian's comments on Greenwich Vintage's pricing, just remember that up there in Minnesota, they always charge people more - a lot more - if they look like they're from The Cities.


Interesting observations. I had business colleagues and a business partner in Minneapolis for many years. As a group, I would characterize them as some of the friendliest and nicest individuals with whom I had the pleasure to do business. Think, Fargo.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

QUOTE Trip English: Tradster?

Wonderful! I vote for this to describe the sort of 'hip'-modern-faux-trad style now so popular with retailers too (eg LL Bean Signature, J Crew, BB BlackFleece), whatever the price.

Please, Andy, will there be a new forum for this style?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Tradster?





hookem12387 said:


> If prep + hipster became prepster, then this seems proper.


It's definitely possible if brosters exist:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> A mere $700 gets you a Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser!
> 
> View attachment 3798
> 
> ...


Saw one of those while thrifting last week - pristine, hanging on the wall, with the other really high end stuff - $70.

Send me $200, I'll pick it up for you, and you've saved $500! 

While not trad (Tradster might be a good term...), I do like the concept of the re-purposed shoes. A couple years back, ruffle cuffed jeans were all the rage with the ladies:

Me + sewing machine + thrifted jeans + scraps of fabric = $$$


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

This too shall pass.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

I can honestly say I'm about as clear as mud as to what a 'hipster' dresses like. Can someone enlighten me with a pic? A google image search produced a vast array of weirdness.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^ I'm pretty sure I just answered my own question.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

It's PoMo-Trad.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't speak to anywhere else, but the standard uniform of the Gainesville hipster consists of a garment dyed v-neck tee or plaid shirt, dark skinny jeans, Chuck Taylors, and a hoodie/cardigan if the temps drop. Don't forget thick-framed glasses that aren't prescription 75% of the time and knit caps even during summer.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Can't speak to anywhere else, but the standard uniform of the Gainesville hipster consists of a garment dyed v-neck tee or plaid shirt, dark skinny jeans, Chuck Taylors, and a hoodie/cardigan if the temps drop. Don't forget thick-framed glasses that aren't prescription 75% of the time and knit caps even during summer.


Damn, Jovan, you pretty much hit that one out of the park!

Those two sentences nailed it for my area as well. I would add Johnny Depp-esque hair and jewelry.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

gosh durn kids these days


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I should add, some of my friends are vaguely hipster-ish. But are we all not in some way? "I was wearing Trad BEFORE IT WAS MAINSTREAM!" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll submit these pictures as examples of hipsterism in its advanced stages:

Stage 3:









Stage 4: 









Stage 5 (terminal):









Credit where credit is due: these are some choice cuts off the semi-NSFW site www.latfh.com


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude, at Stage 3 the infection looks severe enough for euthanization to alleviate the victim's suffering; it is absolutely inhumane to allow the disease to progress to Stage 5.

:biggrin:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

What would be the point of being an Americana/workwear hipster in Minneapolis. Wouldn't you just look like average joe Fleet Farm white guy?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> I would add Johnny Depp-esque hair and jewelry.


Isn't Depp just channelling Nesmith? I like original Nesmith better...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Credit where credit is due: these are some choice cuts off the semi-NSFW site www.latfh.com


Ah yes, I'm acquainted with it. I find it amusing that it has hit a nerve with hacker-hipsters: While a GoDaddy-hosted site, it has been added to US Government IP blacklists used in the P2P community.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Hardiw1 said:


> I can honestly say I'm about as clear as mud as to what a 'hipster' dresses like. Can someone enlighten me with a pic? A google image search produced a vast array of weirdness.


Basically, my generation is too lazy to give individual subcultures their own names, and we're so shallow that there's free and frequent movement between all of them anyways, so we call them all hipsters.

It can vary from the freaky, look-at-me types that Trip just posted, to the "curator class" (i.e. people with obsess over and are meticulous about things like denim or record players, furniture, books, design etc etc) to pretty much any musician, to geeks, to bowtied dandy athletes (think Von Miller or the whole NBA), to artists, to people who used to be punks or hippies.

This is my favorite hipster-related blog:https://nbahipsters.tumblr.com/


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Trip English said:


> I'll submit these pictures as examples of hipsterism in its advanced stages:
> 
> Stage 4:


*I believe Stage 4 is the quintessential hipster*:
Skinny jeans
Chuck Taylors
Large ear gauges
Flannel shirt
All while riding a penny farthing

Maybe he is from Portland.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

MacTweed said:


> *I believe Stage 4 is the quintessential hipster*:
> Skinny jeans
> Chuck Taylors
> Large ear gauges
> ...


It's where the dream of the '90s lives on...

Either way, the word "hipster" is inflated beyond any possible meaning. Also, I've met an avant-garde artist who wore that exact outfit with Bean Rubber Mocs, so I guess trad clothing and hipsterdom aren't so far apart.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> What would be the point of being an Americana/workwear hipster in Minneapolis. Wouldn't you just look like average joe Fleet Farm white guy?


No. joe Fleet Farm white guy is authentic with no sense of irony whatsoever.

He's a Townie that makes fun of College Kids and Hipsters.

He even drinks cheap beer because either he can't afford the good stuff or just prefers quantity over quality!!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Just for fun.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qsn9DQ&usg=AFQjCNE9a3xwo8uP_3qLJiiv16pStGXoDA

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qsn9DQ&usg=AFQjCNGAHWGKN3ytSer8am-2Wn6yu1MYwQ


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the video, Jovan.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, conductor. A friend sent it to me and I felt it was all too appropriate to this thread.

Nice shawl cardigan worn by the hipster impersonator...


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Since we've digressed quite a bit, from those guys with the god awful redone longwings with the plaid for hundreds of dollars, might I offer this: https://theleadersofmen.blogspot.com/ - Trad Punk style? Trad Garage rock? That's "Trad in a certain way," no? Can't be worse than the current tradsters... Whatever you're opinion, blog makes for a good read.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Ah yes, I'm acquainted with it. I find it amusing that it has hit a nerve with hacker-hipsters: While a GoDaddy-hosted site, it has been added to US Government IP blacklists used in the P2P community.


Because of disturbing images like this:

Look at that guy's foot. It's as long as his shin.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How is he getting away with not wearing shoes in a place of business?

That aside, all this hipster-bashing on clothing forums is getting a little repetitive. Those videos are funny, but it's because they're not taking the whole thing seriously. (Besides, Socrates was better than everyone else! ) Some hipsters are cool, some of them are not, which can be said for just about any group including clothing enthusiasts! Some of the nicest people I've met would be considered "hipsters" here and derided for their deep V-necks or skinny jeans. Not my taste, but they don't argue with me about music and I don't feel the need to "correct" their style either since they never ask my opinion.

As an aside, has anyone noticed that the best little restaurants are run by so-called hipsters? You'd be surprised the difference locally raised meat and fresh local produce makes, and it isn't expensive either. Yeah, the music isn't always my taste, but at least it's the type that fades into the background. But I digress.

All this is said with moderator's hat off, naturally.


----------

